# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Почему,суицид это грех?

## сима

Мне не понятно почему суицид считаться грехом. Ведь если верить религии, то каждый человек имеет свободу выбора. Чтож это за свобода такая странная? Как-то не понятно, свобода не может иметь ограничения,иначе это уже не свобода.
Это моя жизнь,мое тело и я вправе сама решать как мне с собой поступать,т.е. согласно религии свободна в своём решении.
                     ..........................

В Японии суицид вообще не считается чем-то греховным,скорее наоборот. Японцы считают суицид достойной формой ухода из жизни. У них там целый культ самоубийства. Считается очень круто умереть в священном лесу на горе Фудзи.
                       ........................

Так если представить, что Бог на Земле единый,как нам многие говорят. Тогда почему в Японии суицид не грех,а у нас да. Неувязочка получается.

----------


## Nabat

> Ведь если верить религии, то каждый человек имеет свободу выбора.


 Вот тут изначальная неувязочка. Ни одна религия, даже шире скажу - ни одна идеологи, не предоставляет человеку свободу, а наоборот загоняет в определенные рамки. Для этого собственно и служат бесчисленное количество заповедей, догматов и законов.

----------


## qwe

Если хорошо изучить любую крупную систему, то очевидно, что, Творец, выразимся, никого ни коим образом не ущемляет. Наоборот, вешайся сколько хочешь)
Социальные же институты в виде церквей призваны к какому никакому, но совершенствованию и воспитанию человеческой души, а без дисциплины это невозможно. Опять же, есть пути проверенные тысячелетиями.

Никогда не стоит путать бога с любыми человеческими устоями. Поскольку человек ограничен, зависим и слаб перед лицом огромного количества вещей)

И есть вторая проблема: по данным разных конфессий, только небольшое количество людей, менее 1%, находится на уровне развития так называемого "разума" (существуют разные термины) выше "говорящего животного". Таким образом, большинство более стихийно и нуждается в руководстве, так как практически не имеет правильного внутреннего чутья. Только хорошее воспитание хоть как-то способно улучшить ситуацию, но этого мало...
Это сложная тема, на самом деле. я упрощенно написала.

Еще проблема, что у нас редко воспитывают в детях такое качество: видишь несостыковку - пойди да разберись. чаще принято стоять за 34 км и строить догадки...

----------


## qwe

В том то и дело, что культура самоубийства, это некий регламент который учит встретить смерть лицом к лицу и принять на себя ответственность. Там есть специфическая интеграция, достигается точная внутренняя позиция... Снова-таки это имеет религиозную почву и люди знают куда идут и зачем. Это делается именно из уважения к жизни и человеческим отношениям.

Это извините, не убегание от проблем в морально задушенном состоянии, в нетрезвом, в почти неосмысленном итд, к которому прибегает большинство. Нечего сравнивать.

При грамотном применении и должной подготовке, в острый момент можно "развернуть лодку" правильно. А вот, "сбрасывание мешка с телеги", когда ее на повороте занесло - это несчастье, с последствиями которого, в следующей жизни придется справляться.

----------


## сима

Откуда такая уверенность в своих словах?
Ведь все выше сказанное может быть сугубо личным,ошибочным мнением. Откуда такая уверенность в правоте своей логики и слов.
Ещё в древности, теже люди веровали в других богов,были другие представления о добре и зле. Правили жизни и смерти, греха и добродетели были иные. Они тоже искренне верили, что это единственно правильная Вера.

Где гарантия,что мы именно сейчас в своей вере в устройство мира наиболее близки к законам мироздания. Как часто любят повторять священники,замысел Бога нам не понять.


А как насчет больных, невыносимо сильно страдающих но не умирающих от своей болезни. Будет их суицид считаться"правильным разворотом лодки" или же это "сбрасывание мешка"?

----------


## Dementiy

Тема обсуждалась, но не помню где...

Вопрос не в том, почему суицид, - это грех.
Вопрос в том, почему *Сим*-у волнует тот факт, что кто-то где-то считает суцид грехом.

Какая разница, что думают и говорят другие?  :Wink:

----------


## сима

Меня интересует это, потому что это мнение религия нам навязывает. Очень категорично.
Но доказать или как-то обосновать это толком не может. Грех и точка.
Но  мир куда более сложнее, чем нам объясняно религии. Да и история доказывает, что в ней есть существенные нестыковки и ошибки. Так почему она так категорично нам навязывает свое отношение к су.


Мы всего песчаника во вселенной,врятли имеет какое-то значение как мы живём и умираем. До нашей жизни,боли, смерти никому нет не какого дела. А думая иначе мы только тешим свое мелкое самолюбие.


А так мне всеровно,су я совершу по любому

----------


## qwe

> Откуда такая уверенность в своих словах?
> Ведь все выше сказанное может быть сугубо личным,ошибочным мнением. Откуда такая уверенность в правоте своей логики и слов.
> Ещё в древности, теже люди веровали в других богов,были другие представления о добре и зле. Правили жизни и смерти, греха и добродетели были иные. Они тоже искренне верили, что это единственно правильная Вера.
> 
> Где гарантия,что мы именно сейчас в своей вере в устройство мира наиболее близки к законам мироздания. Как часто любят повторять священники,замысел Бога нам не понять.
> 
> А как насчет больных, невыносимо сильно страдающих но не умирающих от своей болезни. Будет их суицид считаться"правильным разворотом лодки" или же это "сбрасывание мешка"?


 Уверенность - от изучения источников), так что боюсь, это не мое мнение. Мое мнение заключается в том, что предпочитаю определенной информации доверять...

Религия - это не мнение, а социальный институт. Вы, я так понимаю, имеете ввиду христианство? 
Вариантов для изучения подобных вещей вообще раз-два и обчелся: или собственные наблюдения жизни и выводы, или знания уже накопленные человечеством.

Очень интересно, насчет гарантии: вы хотите, чтобы я дала вам гарантию?)) это очень высокое доверие ко мне. подумайте хорошо, вспомните все, что вы знаете об устройстве человеческого общества, кому бы вы решились доверять в этом вопросе?  :Wink:  Кто в нашем мире может быть "независимым экспертом"?
Я в какой-то момент решила доверять только своей интуиции. что вам еще сказать)

Солидарна тут с Дементием, если бы сама на такое решилась, меня бы не волновало ничье мнение. Поскольку дело исключительно интимного характера. Какая разница, кто что думает, если я ухожу навсегда?
Другой вопрос изучать как устроен мир и как работают его законы.

Насчет болеющего человека. Выше писалось не о причине суицида, а о состоянии духа, когда человеку удается всерьез приподняться над внутренними зависимостями, над слабостями, над материей в широком смысле.

----------


## qwe

> Меня интересует это, потому что это мнение религия нам навязывает. Очень категорично.
> Но доказать или как-то обосновать это толком не может. Грех и точка.
> Но  мир куда более сложнее, чем нам объясняно религии. Да и история доказывает, что в ней есть существенные нестыковки и ошибки. Так почему она так категорично нам навязывает свое отношение к су.
> 
> Мы всего песчаника во вселенной,врятли имеет какое-то значение как мы живём и умираем. До нашей жизни,боли, смерти никому нет не какого дела. А думая иначе мы только тешим свое мелкое самолюбие.


 Каким образом религия навязывается лично вам? Священники приходят к вам в дом и требуют отчета ежевечерне?  :Wink:  Вы когда-нибудь разговаривали лично с грамотным священником?

Полно серьезной христианской литературы, где все обосновано. просто вы ее не читали) Религия это очень большое скопление данных, из которых логично вытекает устройство церкви и отношений внутри нее. А идеальных вещей в этом мире нет в принципе)

Вы сейчас верите в то, что вы песчинка во вселенной - это ваша вера*. Вы ее случайно, не навязываете?)) Мне, может быть не нравится)) я бы предпочла что-нибудь повеселей исповедовать  :Wink: 

*Вера, потому что вы не знаете всего мироздания.

----------


## сима

Я никому не навязываю свое мнение!

Да я довольно близко общалась с православными священниками. С их точки зрения су это грех,но почему-то все забывают что аборт это ещё более тяжкий грех. Из это следует,по их вере,что минимум половина планеты попадает в Ад. Мне кажется это абсурдным. В Аду наверное уже давно перенаселение. А тут мы со своим су. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ну а как насчёт эпидемии,катастроф,воин это, что тоже кара божья для кого-то. Вопрос за что. Так устроено развитие цивилизации,без этого нельзя. А умершим из-за этого людям легче, в чем их грех?

Что касается больных,тут вы весьма жестки. А Вы хоть представляете что это такое, бесконечная нестерпимая БОЛЬ. Поверьте почти никакой разум сам не способен это преодолеть,особенно длительное время,только если ты супермен.


Наблюдая за жизнью на нашей планете,можно прийти к выводу что мы всего лишь вирус на её теле.

----------


## qwe

> Да я довольно близко общалась с православными священниками. С их точки зрения су это грех,но почему-то все забывают что аборт это ещё более тяжкий грех. Из это следует,по их вере,что минимум половина планеты попадает в Ад. Мне кажется это абсурдным. В Аду наверное уже давно перенаселение. А тут мы со своим су.
> Ну а как насчёт эпидемии,катастроф,воин это, что тоже кара божья для кого-то. Вопрос за что. Так устроено развитие цивилизации,без этого нельзя. А умершим из-за этого людям легче, в чем их грех?
> 
> Что касается больных,тут вы весьма жестки. А Вы хоть представляете что это такое, бесконечная нестерпимая БОЛЬ.


 Во-первых, я прекрасно знаю, что такое тяжелая болезнь и физические мучения) и не один год... и моральные тоже. И в чем моя жестокость по отношению к больным?? я устанавливаю законы??

Что до священников, я ведь не знаю, с кем вы разговаривали. Объяснение про ад слишком примитивное. Если вам его в разговоре дали, наверное так оценили ваш уровень понимания, посчитали, что остальное рано. Есть вероятность. У священников также разный уровень понимания - они же просто люди в большинстве своем))

Если уж вы выбрали для сражений христианство, то надо либо брать книги и читать, либо понятия не имею, что вам посоветовать. Ничего другого нет. Можно устраивать дебаты со священниками на их форуме. Почему лично я должна за них отчитываться? ))

Есть еще другие религии и системы знаний)

----------


## trypo

культура самоубийства  :Smile: 
как бы , вешать ценники , что кому-то столько платить , и другому - столько , это не совсем культура ,
скорее карикатура.

дело в том , что смерть - уникальный уравнитель .
великий ты или последнее чмо - она не судит.
она дарит каждому себя.
и ей совершенно не важно кто и сколько заплатит за свою ЖИЗНЬ.

те , кто встал над жизнью , уже не умирают.
даже , если такие люди завершают свою жизнь насильственно , это уже не самоубийство - там категории осознанного перехода.
самоубийство - только для тех , обошел свою жизнь стороной.

культура самоубийства - это неотъемлемое право.
без ценностей , без суждений - просто как есть.
я умираю , потому что умираю я.

смерть не имеет взгляда со стороны.
моя жизнь может быть истрачена на что угодно , моя жизнь может принадлежать кому угодно.
но моя смерть принадлежит только мне.

"я самоубийца" - как суть конкретно взятой жизни.

----------


## qwe

> культура самоубийства 
> как бы , вешать ценники , что кому-то столько платить , и другому - столько , это не совсем культура ,
> скорее карикатура. ...


 все это было бы прекрасно, если бы кармы не было)

----------


## Dementiy

Вероятно, Сима хочет показать какая она умная на фоне глупых и агрессивных священников, осуждающих суицид.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Но проблема в том, что мы (другие участники форума) не можем оценить ее по достоинству.
Не можем потому, что это требует наших усилий и душевной теплоты, которой, как известно, всегда не хватает.

Ко всему прочему, критерии "ума" тут весьма сомнительны.
Неважно, кто прав, а кто заблуждается. Важно то, как человек относится к другим людям.
Если автор поймет и простит "глупых попов", вот тогда я и скажу: "Молодец Сима!"  :Smile:

----------


## brusnika

сима, я  поднимала   подобный вопрос в теме "Церковь и суицид" (обсуждаем суицид-церковь и суицид). Почитай, если интересно.

----------


## сима

Больше спасибо,обязательно посмотрю.

Создавая эту тему я не хотела так глубоко уходить в его философский аспект. Мне просто хотелось понять, почему грех который нас окружает со все сторон не так старшен как мой. Почему эти люди, сами далеко не без греха так уверенно пророчат мне страшную кару. Откуда берут уверенность в своей правоте,думаю врятли многие из них глубоко изучают религию. Почему, подчас их примитивное мышление позволяет делать какие-то выводы основательно моих поступков.

Меня интересовало не отношение самой церкви, как общественного института,а те не логические суждения о грехе су которое понимает большинство людей. Причем везде по разному. Забывая что рядом творятся куда более страшные грехи или предпочитая их просто не замечать. Их лицимерие поражает. Да и доказательная база весьма скудна и не убедительна. Они как стадо баранов,ведомое религией,это в лучшем случае. Но религия и сама весьма не однозначна во многом. В средние века за изучение астрономии сжигали,считая это грехом. Почему такая уверенность есть сейчас,что она снова не ошибается. Как я уже писала аборт ещё более тяжкий грех чем су, так что на протяжении всей истории человечества,да и сейчас, как минимум пол мира попадает в Ад. Но об этом не очень-то афишируют,предпочитая двойные стандарты.



Но а что касается меня, я это для себя давно и однозначно решила. 

Жизнь сама по себе иногда становиться грехом,но это никто не берет в расчет.

----------


## сима

Грех и жизнь увы не отделимы.

----------


## сима

> Вероятно, Сима хочет показать какая она умная на фоне глупых и агрессивных священников, осуждающих суицид. 
> Но проблема в том, что мы (другие участники форума) не можем оценить ее по достоинству.
> Не можем потому, что это требует наших усилий и душевной теплоты, которой, как известно, всегда не хватает.
> 
> Ко всему прочему, критерии "ума" тут весьма сомнительны.
> Неважно, кто прав, а кто заблуждается. Важно то, как человек относится к другим людям.
> Если автор поймет и простит "глупых попов", вот тогда я и скажу: "Молодец Сима!"


 Ты меня вообще не знаешь и не понимаешь,но делать глубокомысленные выводы тебе это не мешает.


Ну уж куда мне понять Ваши высоко интеллектуальные тексты.
 Куда тут быдлу, на фоне столь тонкой работы ума!!!!!

----------


## trypo

> Грех и жизнь увы не отделимы.


 отделимы , если принять , что грех - вымышленное понятие , за которым ничего нет.



> все это было бы прекрасно, если бы кармы не было)


 кармы и так нету.
хотя неизвестно , что ты в это понятие вкладываешь.
по-мне , карма - вымышленный груз ответственности за прижизненные деяния некоей личности.
смерть уничтожает личность ,
а собственно без личности карма теряет смысл.
хотя , может ты под кармой что-то иное имеешь ввиду.

но что-бы то ни было - смерть все сотрет : все деяния , все поступки , все достижения канут в пустоту - останется лишь опыт переживания , растворенный в общем потоке опыта.

незавершенность воплощения  не имеет ничего общего с кармой :
последующие воплощения - лишь желание получить полноценный опыт.
при чем не факт , что воплощать выпадет тебе же - может и другой кто возьмется.

если там ждет океан единения , все исправляют ошибки каждого и обратно : никто ни за что не отвечает.
что в свою очередь приводит к утверждению - человек не совершает ошибок , поскольку все есть одно.
собственно поэтому понятие кармы бессмысленно.

----------


## qwe

Дополню)
*Сима*, вы застряли в мнениях)
я вообще не говорю о мнениях, жизнь слишком коротка для этого. меня интересует, как мир натурально устроен...

Нет никакого смысла обижаться на чьи-то мнения. Если вы знаете, что мнения тех людей ошибочны, возьмите и докажите им. Но на уровне "мне нравится-мне не нравится" доказать нельзя ничего. Поскольку их "нравится" имеет такие же права как и мое.
Также можно задать себе вопросы: Что они должны мне? Что я должна им?
И почему?))

скорее всего ваши родители бывают через чур категоричны.
Поэтому вы неосознанно воспринимаете всякие утверждения, как требование направленное на вас, а то и давление. и защищаетесь.
А в случае с религией - есть просто информирование. Нравится - руководствуетесь новыми знаниями, не нравится - ищите лучше.

----------


## qwe

*trypo*, 
грехом принято называть все то, что разрушает человека морально, физически или ухудшает обстоятельства его жизни)




> кармы и так нету


  Карма - это прямые последствия поступков.
Вы говорите о вещах, о которых не знаете, это слишком очевидно)

Смерть уничтожает эту личность, потому что в ней уже исчерпана возможность решать высшую задачу. И начинается следующая жизнь в тех условиях, которые наиболее подходящие.
Когда мы отсюда снизу смотрим, для нас линия прерывистая или вообще отрезок. Когда смотрят сверху - все цельно, едино, и обусловлено. так мы смотрим на растения, и знаем, что яблочко сгнило (для данного яблока все закончилось, действительно), но семечки проросли. _И выросла яблоня, а не береза - потому что это ее карма)))_ 

До нирваны ползти столько, извините меня...)
во-вторых, тоже образно можно сказать, есть разное сопротивление сред:
каково двигаться в металле, в вязких веществах, в жидкостях, воздухе и вакууме? 

Я выкладывала у себя в теме книжку: "Просветление для ленивых" - там это очень хорошо описано.

----------


## qwe

Ужасно, *Сима*, что вы хотите умереть, вместо того, чтобы *хотеть выздороветь*.

Если бы вы с такой же настойчивостью боролись за здоровье, результаты были бы точно.

Кстати, не известно, что у вас за болезнь. может ее можно лечить успешнее другим методом, а вы просто не знаете об этом...

----------


## trypo

прямые последствия поступков - это результат  :Smile: 
карма - явно что-то мистическое.

например , я посадил дерево - результат : дерево выросло ,
а карма скажет - это какие-то плюсики в дневник.
или же я ударил человека ножом в сердце - результат : человек умер ,
карма - опять же поставит некие минусики куда-то там.

результат очевиден , карма воображаема.

касаемо "выросла яблоня , а не береза" - это только для тех , кто видит дорогу прямой.
судьба , фаталь и прочия проросшие корни.
для меня : впереди пустота с сиюминутным выбором "яблоня\береза" - нету ничего решенного наперед.
я не буду убеждать , естественно , что это единственно верное видение.
каждому - свое.

и как еще одна деталь , ради кругов по воде.
есть созидание и есть разрушение.
разрушение - есть творение в обратную сторону.
кто-то создает жизнь , другие жизнь разрушают.
развитие возможно в ОБЕ стороны.

кому-то нирвана абсолюта , другим - безмятежность хаоса.
я могу понять тебя , творящую добро.
можешь ли ты принять тех , кто разрушает , чтобы ты могла творить ?

----------


## qwe

*trypo*,
скажите пожалуйста, что вы читали уже?))
Каких авторов?
Где вы все это насобирали??

Я уже тут где-то писала: если человек жив, это и означает, что что он (существо его, сущность глубинная) жить хочет. Ум может заблуждаться.
Как только время вышло - будет все что угодно - случай, просто уснет и не проснется, бескомпромиссно.

Поэтому я считаю, что, пока человек жив, нельзя соглашаться с его саморазрушением. Принимать надо человека, а не его болезнь. Болезнь надо лечить. Для меня все это просто.

----------


## trypo

я не запоминаю авторов и названия , только суть , и то временами.

большая проблема с этим "время вышло" - свобода выбора/воли.
эти два понятия не сочетаются.

я лично не верю в судьбу и "сроки".
мое убеждение - человек сам выбирает момент своей смерти.
это касается абсолютно каждого человека и абсолютно каждой смерти.

и , естественно , я не смогу донести до тебя красоту разрушения.
слишком разные полюса.
я разрушаю себя для тебя - чтобы ты смогла творить из того , что было мною.

----------


## qwe

> я разрушаю себя для тебя - чтобы ты смогла творить из того , что было мною.


 Когда человек разрушает себя в этом мире - остается труп. Который годится низшим формам жизни для еды))
Ну и счастливым родственникам иногда перепадает наследство.
А что именно вы хотите оставить мне?)))

(подскажу: я бы предпочла второе)))

----------


## trypo

речь то не обо мне и тебе конкретно ,
о понятиях лишь.

но тебе это не близко , соскакиваешь на юмор.
собственно добавить нечего.

единственная мысль всегда от меня идет : люди разные , и каждому свое.
не всем нужно счастье , не всем нужна любовь , не всем присуще выражать себя жизнью.
есть и другие , те , кто выражает себя смертью и саморазрушением.
не осуждайте других , и не наставляйте их на свой "правильный" путь - у них своя дорога и свои мечты.

хочется верить , что ты это понимаешь.
у тебя хорошие советы , у тебя хорошие мысли , я с тобой во многом согласен.
мне симпатично то , что ты тут делаешь.
но есть те , кому все это - лишнее , не для них.

сложу два плюс два :
опять же не обо мне и тебе , а в целом -
мое разрушение оставит после меня пустоту , которую ты наполнишь своим светом.
каждому - свое.

----------


## qwe

> не всем нужно счастье


 не верю)

----------


## trypo

понимаешь , категория "не верю" не имеет силы , не имеет сути.
есть категория "верю" - она безгранична.
а вот "не верю" ни то ни сё.

я не могу тебя убедить в том , что не твое - это сизифов труд.
счастье - лишь одно из воплощений блага.
есть и другие.
например , покой.

----------


## qwe

:Embarrassment:  или непокой

----------


## Yrok25

интересно , с точки зрения теологий , что хуже : уничтожить свое тело , или жить в этом аду пока душа совсем не умрет или не переродится в демоническую сущность ....

----------


## сима

Каждый решает этот вопрос для себя по разному.

Сама суть форума наводит на определённые размышления.
Кто здесь и зачем.

Другие, только дикарация сей его сущности.

----------


## Yrok25

> Другие, только дикарация сей его сущности.


  шта ?

----------


## Yrok25

" я все и ни что" ?

----------


## сима

> шта ?


 
Другие, это часть жизни.

Здесь она тоже есть. И никуда от неё не спрятаться,не скрыться.

Многие пытались,мало у кого получилось.

----------


## Sadness

не зря, во всех религиях суицид считается грехом. А что если мы, совершив это, вернемся сюда вновь и заново будем проходить всё, с еще большей тяжестью в душе, и будет это повторяться до тех пор, пока человек сам не найдет выход и не справится с проблемой

----------


## сима

Вот и попробуем найти выход в следующий раз.

       Может больше повезет,и удача повернется наконец лицом.

      (какже все эти женщины совершившие аборт,их не просто много, их "армия".и чтоже они так и болтаються туда сюда ища выход.сомневаюсь.....)

----------


## Sadness

я очень сомневаюсь, что в следующий раз будет легче, скорее наоборот, если этот не выдержать...ведь это как побег, даже в нашем несовершенном законодательстве это карается.. что значит болтаются туда-сюда? за то, что они совершили - они получают также сполна...не встречала я в жизни еще абсолютно счастливых людей, а вот сколько у всех проблем - так можно свихнуться. почему так? наверное, не потому что мы все такие белые и пушистые...

----------


## trypo

в следующий раз будешь уже не ты ,
а какая-то другая личность.

даже если цели и смысл останутся теми же , путь повторить не удастся -
дорога жизни по-любому будет иной , нежели сейчас.

хуже / лучше тут уже не применимо.

это не причина , чтобы не совершать суицид,
что угодно , но только не это.

----------


## Sadness

осознавать-то ты себя все-равно будешь. да, не будешь помнить о прошлом, тем тяжелее будет отвечать на вопросы, почему же это в жизни все так у меня происходит, за что и т.д. какая разница, какая личность, если всё также будет плохо...только плохо будет еще на энное количество времени дольше...сейчас по крайней мере уже прожита четверть жизни, так стоит ли начинать все сначала?

----------


## сима

Стоит! В одну реку дважды не войти.

----------


## Тринити

Часто грех так жить, как живут многие люди.
     Но  многим судьба просто не оставлят выбор.
    Жить или умереть.
     А вся трепатня ,что выход есть всегда и человек сам творец своей судьбы,остается всеволишь трепатней.

     Увы это доказано множеством человеческих жизней и смертей. Реальными человеческими трагедиями,когда иного выхода просто нет,хоть и чертовски хотелось бы.

----------


## RUDRA

Религия, церковь, госсударство наконец - всё это инструменты насилия, основанного на страхе. Живи праведно - попадешь в рай, будешь жить не праведно, то в ад... Суицид преподносится вообще самым страшным грехом! Убивать других людей видите ли можно во имя каких то высоких целей, а вот себя - никогда!
Всё это пришло с приходом института госсударства, а религия всего лишь инструмент. Только прошу не путать религию и церковь с ВЕРОЙ!
Так вот, госсударство нам говорит через своих посредников: - Вы не имеете права себя убивать, вы рабы и должны работать!
Госсударство это чудовищный инструмент насилия. Даже в той же Японии на суицид имело право только высшее сословие, а рабы никогда...

Возможно загробная жизнь и существует, только я вот думаю все зависит с какими мыслями ты туда приходишь - если со страхом и ненавистью, то тебе будет плохо. Если бесстрашным и в гармонии с самим собой, то всё будет нормально, лично я не боюсь...

----------


## Тринити

Боятся ВСЕ,но а если говорят что нет,значит врут.

Или никогда не стояли реально у последней черты.

----------


## RUDRA

Значит я психически болен...

----------


## Тринити

> Значит я психически болен...


 Такой вариант имеет право на существование.

----------


## Александр У

Мне не понятно почему суицид считаться грехом. Ведь если верить религии, то каждый человек имеет свободу выбора. Чтож это за свобода такая странная? Как-то не понятно, свобода не может иметь ограничения,иначе это уже не свобода.
Это моя жизнь,мое тело и я вправе сама решать как мне с собой поступать,т.е. согласно религии свободна в своём решении.

Покаяться не успеешь и в аде окажешься! Твой выбор, СВОБОДА! Рай - со Христом живи! Ад - живи как хочется! Свободу выбора у тебя никто не забирает! http://smisl-zhizni.su/примирение-с-богом/

----------


## Тринити

Покаяться не успеешь и в аде окажешься! Твой выбор, СВОБОДА! Рай - со Христом живи! Ад - живи как хочется! Свободу выбора у тебя никто не забирает! http://smisl-zhizni.su/примирение-с-богом/[/QUOTE]

Вы меня извините, но не могли бы вы проповедовать свои идеи где-нибудь на другом сайте. Здесь вы не актуальны,да и не уместны,мягко говоря.
Если бы нам это было интересно мы сами нашли информацию об этом.


P.S. Будете продолжать в этом же духе и Вас забанят. Думаю многие На этом форуме будут только ЗА.

----------


## Ранний

Кто сказал, что это грех. Грех - это лишь страшилка, придуманная, чтобы держать стадо баранов в подчинении.

----------


## name

> ...страшилка, придуманная, чтобы держать стадо баранов в подчинении.


 Вы еще про тайное мировое правительство расскажите...


Вообще, раз никто нормально в теме не ответил, то я это сделаю. Суицид, согласно "религии" (насколько можно понять, речь о православии), это не грех. Грех это то, что к нему ведет. Например, уныние, один из семи главных грехов, является, как мне кажется, наиболее частой причиной суицида. Пример: человек столкнулся с проблемой, которую не может решить. И он не хочет/не может попробовать другие средства ее решения, не хочет обратиться к Богу и подождать, или не хочет думать, что, в конце концов, может, таков его жребий и что так надо. Он просто унывает и ставит крест на своей жизни. Вот это грех. А самоубийство - нарушение одной из основных заповедей - "не убий". Проблема в этом случае в том, что, совершив самоубийство, человек уже не сможет раскаяться в этом поступке и в том, что его привело к этому.

----------


## Тринити

А кто в нашем мире без греха,пусть первым бросит в меня камень.....
Но таких тут нет......нет.
Так о каком грехе идет речь,все грешны,абсолютно ВСЕ.

 Весь наш Мир грешен и  раскаившихся что-то не видно.
И су ничем не отличается от других грехов.

"Наказание" тогда ждёт всех.

----------


## name

> А кто в нашем мире без греха...


 Действительно, по религии, это падший мир и люди в нем падшие. Так что вы всё правильно, с точки зрения религии, говорите. Всё, кроме двух вещей. Первая в том, что каждый человек, когда приходит время, раскаивается, раскаивается в зле, которое сделал, и во внутренней убогости, которая его на это толкнула. Кто-то больше, кто-то меньше. Это ведет человека на пути к улучшению и очищению. Вторая - см. последнее предложение моего предыдущего поста. Есть и другие нюансы, но я не хочу слишком грузить.

----------


## zmejka

> И су ничем не отличается от других грехов.


  ППКС

----------


## Dementiy

> Вообще, раз никто нормально в теме не ответил, то я это сделаю.


 Есть только одна маленькая проблема...

Никому, а в особенности автору данной темы, ваше мнение не интересно.

----------


## name

> Есть только одна маленькая проблема...
> 
> Никому, а в особенности автору данной темы, ваше мнение не интересно.


 Если задали вопрос, значит, может быть интересно.

----------


## Blaster

Грех это или не грех? Никто не знает, так же как и что будет после смерти. И не надо верить всякой лабуде, которая уже мозги выносит, что мол убить себя - это нарушение заповедей Христа и т.п. А где доказательства? И как всегда в ответ тишина. Хватит вешать нам лапшу на уши. Она уже там не умещается. И соскальзывает.

----------


## name

> ...верить всякой лабуде... Хватит вешать нам лапшу...


 Почитайте про ненасильственное общение, чтоб формулировать свою мысль так, чтобы никого не задевать.

----------


## Тринити

> Есть только одна маленькая проблема...
> 
> Никому, а в особенности автору данной темы, ваше мнение не интересно.


 Зря Вы так считаете,что эта тема не интересна её автору. Это не так.
Мне эта тема очень интересна. Я и есть её автор. По некоторым причинам мне пришлось сменить ник Сима на Тринити.

----------


## Тринити

Кто-то больше, кто-то меньше.

А кто-то вообще не раскаивается. И увы таких подавляющее большинство. 
Надо смотреть реальности в лицо,грех правит этим миром.

----------


## name

Спасибо за поддержку. А то у меня уже начинало создаваться впечатление, что в самом деле не в тему всё это мной написано...

Вот статья нашлась, вернее не статья, а транскрипция радиопередачи, где обсуждается этот вопрос, без запугивания адом и т.п., а просто разные точки зрения высказываются. Почитайте, если интересно http://krotov.info/library/17_r/radi.../19990207.html

----------


## qwe

> А то у меня уже начинало создаваться впечатление, что в самом деле не в тему всё это мной написано...


 Мне кажется, вы все очень правильно сказали, с точки зрения православия.
Но некоторые из нас не любят рамки))

----------


## name

Рамки всегда есть, даже в нигилизме или, я не знаю, анархизме, просто имеют свою специфику. Если человек в определенные рамки вписывается, то он их не чувствует, и ему кажется, что он "свободен". Я лично думаю, что то, что помогает человеку жить и становиться лучше, то и хорошо, и с точки зрения религии, то и указывает дорогу к Богу. Мне, например, помогает православие и в том числе понятие греха, как того, что уничтожает человека изнутри, поэтому я и написал.

----------


## qwe

> Рамки всегда есть, даже в нигилизме или, я не знаю, анархизме, просто имеют свою специфику. Если человек в определенные рамки вписывается, то он их не чувствует, и ему кажется, что он "свободен".


 О да, еще и как)

----------


## Dementiy

Если хотите знать почему суицид - это грех (чисто с человеческой, а вовсе не с православной точки зрения), то для этого нужно просто понять: каково это - потерять близкого человека.

Но официальная церковь в этом вопросе весьма лицемерна: когда утрата происходит по вине природы/несчастного случая, - то они называют это "хитрым планом", а когда по воле самого человека - грехом.

Так или иначе, смерть наносит сильнейшую травму живым, и это величайшее насилие (грех).

----------


## Bila

> Если хотите знать почему суицид - это грех (чисто с человеческой, а вовсе не с православной точки зрения), то для этого нужно просто понять: каково это - потерять близкого человека.
> 
> Но официальная церковь в этом вопросе весьма лицемерна: когда утрата происходит по вине природы/несчастного случая, - то они называют это "хитрым планом", а когда по воле самого человека - грехом.
> 
> Так или иначе, смерть наносит сильнейшую травму живым, и это величайшее насилие (грех).


 А может если бы это было для них травмой, до такого просто не дошло бы?

----------


## Dementiy

> А может если бы это было для них травмой, до такого просто не дошло бы?


 В жизни всякое бывает.
Если вас никто не держит, то вы очень счастливый человек, потому что свободны поступать так, как вам хочется.

----------


## name

> официальная церковь в этом вопросе весьма лицемерна...


 все бы вам судить да покровы срывать... сами же понимаете, что дело не в лицемерии, а в специфическом представлении о мире и о значении смерти в том числе.

----------


## Blaster

Нас всех забросили в этот мир без спроса. И при этом никто не выбирал, каким, где и когда родиться. Многие уже при рождении получили букеты разных болезней. А это попахивает беспределом. Отсюда очевидный вывод: любой человек имеет полное и безоговорочное право убить себя, когда возникнет такая надобность. Учитывая, что жизнь сама по себе является несравненным благом, то единственное наказание за самоубийство - это просто её потеря. И всё. Точка.

----------


## Dementiy

> Нас всех забросили в этот мир без спроса. И при этом никто не выбирал, каким, где и когда родиться. Многие уже при рождении получили букеты разных болезней. А это попахивает беспределом. Отсюда очевидный вывод: любой человек имеет полное и безоговорочное право убить себя, когда возникнет такая надобность. Учитывая, что жизнь сама по себе является несравненным благом, то единственное наказание за самоубийство - это просто её потеря. И всё. Точка.


 Ну что ж, все логично.
Я согласен.

Холодный рассудок очень часто приводит человека к таким выводам.
Но есть еще чувства, которые и вносят свои коррективы...

----------


## name

> ...И всё. Точка.


 Про ненасильственное общение так и не почитали?

У вас в тексте 2 противоположные, как мне кажется, интенции: с одной стороны вас кто-то сюда забросил. А с другой - вы в полном своем праве и никто вам не указ. Вы не считаете, что либо одно, либо другое? В любом случае, в христианстве никто никого никуда не забрасывает - есть разные "богословские мнения", но откровения (читай, достоверных сведений) о том, откуда берется душа и почему она, эта конкретная душа, попадает в какое-то, скажем, больное тело, нет.

Во-вторых, "это попахивает беспределом" с какой-то правовой точки зрения. "меня взяли и забросили, куда я не хочу". Но я об этом выше уже написал. С точки зрения религии, если человек родился больным это попахивает не беспределом, а страданием, за которое ему воздастся, или даже поводом для подвига в смирении.

И по поводу наказания. Вы все печетесь, как бы вас не наказали. Но вы слышали про 3 уровня "страха Божьего"? Страх наказания - первый и самый низкий. Второй - страх не получить благо. Третий, самый высокий - страх расстроить Господа. При этом и наказание и благо даются не только после смерти, но и по ходу жизни - так, что человек их чувствует в своей душе. Один только страх наказания вряд ли может быть достаточным мотивом для жизни.

----------


## Blaster

> Про ненасильственное общение так и не почитали?
> 
> У вас в тексте 2 противоположные, как мне кажется, интенции: с одной стороны вас кто-то сюда забросил. А с другой - вы в полном своем праве и никто вам не указ. Вы не считаете, что либо одно, либо другое? В любом случае, в христианстве никто никого никуда не забрасывает - есть разные "богословские мнения", но откровения (читай, достоверных сведений) о том, откуда берется душа и почему она, эта конкретная душа, попадает в какое-то, скажем, больное тело, нет.
> 
> Во-вторых, "это попахивает беспределом" с какой-то правовой точки зрения. "меня взяли и забросили, куда я не хочу". Но я об этом выше уже написал. С точки зрения религии, если человек родился больным это попахивает не беспределом, а страданием, за которое ему воздастся, или даже поводом для подвига в смирении.
> 
> И по поводу наказания. Вы все печетесь, как бы вас не наказали. Но вы слышали про 3 уровня "страха Божьего"? Страх наказания - первый и самый низкий. Второй - страх не получить благо. Третий, самый высокий - страх расстроить Господа. При этом и наказание и благо даются не только после смерти, но и по ходу жизни - так, что человек их чувствует в своей душе. Один только страх наказания вряд ли не может быть достаточным мотивом для жизни.


 Что вы всё сюда религию приплетаете. Ваша позиция насквозь пропитана божественными заповедями. И это при том, что существование самого бога находится под большим сомнением. Не вижу никакого противоречия в том, что нас сюда забросили по беспределу и что мы имеем возможность и право себя убить. Второй момент просто компенсирует первый. Вот вам и гармония. Жизнь является самым дорогим подарком для человека (какой бы она не была) и её утрата есть элементарная расплата за своё существование. Помимо, конечно, прижизненных страданий. В этом и заключается вся истина и объяснение нашего бытия. Зачем сюда ещё религию примешивать?

----------


## name

> Что вы всё сюда религию приплетаете.


 Ты название темы, в которую пишешь вообще видел?

----------


## Blaster

Видел, представь себе. И высказываю свою позицию о том, что самоубийство - не грех. Попробуй опровергни! Крыть то не чем, потому что все эти религиозные писания и предания - плод самих людей, а не воображаемого вами бога. Фактов на эту тему ноль целых хрен десятых.

----------


## name

> Видел, представь себе. И высказываю свою позицию о том, что самоубийство - не грех. Попробуй опровергни! Крыть то не чем, потому что все эти религиозные писания и предания - плод самих людей, а не воображаемого вами бога. Фактов на эту тему ноль целых хрен десятых.


 Забавно слышать о доказательствах от человека, считающего, что его в этот мир кто-то закинул.
Можно узнать, что ты читал на эту тему, чтобы тут так уверенно и уже не в первый раз заявлять, что "крыть-то нечем ко-ко-ко"?

----------


## Dementiy

_Бог есть любовь, и пребывающий в любви пребывает в Боге, и Бог в нем._ (1Иоан.4:16)

Этот мир полон насилия.
Поэтому, тот, кто осуждает этот мир - ближе к Богу, чем тот, кто пытается его оправдать.
Ну а для того, чтобы любить, вовсе не обязательно исповедовать какую-либо веру.

Вот такой вот парадокс...

----------


## аутоагрессия

Люди делятся на два типа:религиозные и критики.А там уже в большей мере или в меньшей.Лично моё мнение в том,что спорить,есть ли Бог,или нет -безсмысленно.Это дело каждого и убеждения каждого.Как я понимаю тема для верующих,раз есть слово "грех" Зачем тогда спорить о существовании чего-то непостежимого?Зря собачитесь

----------


## Blaster

> Забавно слышать о доказательствах от человека, считающего, что его в этот мир кто-то закинул.
> Можно узнать, что ты читал на эту тему, чтобы тут так уверенно и уже не в первый раз заявлять, что "крыть-то нечем ко-ко-ко"?


 Каждому человеку жизнь дана без его спроса (а может я не хотел жить) и многие не довольны тем, какими, где, когда они родились. Это факт. Отсюда уже понятно, что, образно говоря, нас сюда закинули ли поместили, или зашвырнули... Не суть фраза, а содержание. Надеюсь, вы наконец-то поняли, что это логично. То, что я читал на эту тему не имеет значения (но упомяну, что море разных философских теорий я проштудировал, кроме этого изучал историю возникновения религии и многое ещё чего). Но это не главное. Убеждён, что достаточно владеть  элементарной логикой, чтобы заметить массу чудовищных противоречий в ваших любимых религиозных трактатах, писаниях, преданиях и прочей лабуде. Короче, надо своей головой думать, а не верить всяким сказкам, наподобие библии. Не удивлюсь, что ко всему прочему вы также верите тому, что вам вещают из ящика и на страницах газет, а также считаете Путина прекрасным президентом. Если это так, то я не удивлён.

----------


## name

> Каждому человеку жизнь дана без его спроса... Надеюсь, вы наконец-то поняли, что это логично.


 В этом логики не больше, чем в крике ребенка, которому не дали конфету. Но я с вами о другом говорю.




> То, что я читал на эту тему не имеет значения (но упомяну, что море разных философских теорий...


 Какие именно книги по критике или апологетике религии вы читали , что теперь с таким апломбом вы твердите, что "крыть-то нечем!!111ОДИН"




> Не удивлюсь, что ко всему прочему вы также верите тому, что вам вещают из ящика...


 Вы, похоже, слишком любите рассуждать, о чем не знаете. Впрочем, это оффтоп

----------


## Blaster

> В этом логики не больше, чем в крике ребенка, которому не дали конфету. Но я с вами о другом говорю.
> 
> 
> Какие именно книги по критике или апологетике религии вы читали , что теперь с таким апломбом вы твердите, что "крыть-то нечем!!111ОДИН"
> 
> 
> Вы, похоже, слишком любите рассуждать, о чем не знаете. Впрочем, это оффтоп


 Придётся разжевывать. Кстати отмечу, что я не материалист и считаю, что мир был создан по определённому замыслу, а не в результате счастливых сочетаний различных атомов. Но я не верю в бога, каким его представляет нам библия и т.п. Потому, что это скорее похоже на бред сивой кобылы. Это не только моё мнение, но и таких именитых личностей как: П.Гольбах, Д.Дидро, Л.Феербах, Д.Толанд, Б.Рассел, М.Монтень и др. 
А теперь пример: Сколько в мире рождается людей с различными пороками (тяжелыми болезнями, физическими недостатками...), которые вынуждены страдать и мучиться, в то же время не имея возможности прекратить свой кошмар, совершив суицид, ибо инстинкт самосохранения крепко стоит на страже. Получается и жить тошно и умереть страшно. Но в чём они виноваты? За что им такие радости? Это вы и прочие любители штудировать библию сразу найдёте объяснение: страдания за грехи в прошлой жизни... А я вот (и не я один) не верю в это. Моя позиция иная, а именно: жизнь - лотерея. Каким, где, когда родится решает случай. Кому-то повезло, а кто-то получил фиг с маслом. И в этом нет никаких намёков на заслуги или грехи. Отсюда тот, кто родился больным и уродливым, получил сей подарочек просто так без вины или за какие-то там заслуги. Задумавшись над этим он делает вывод: да, мне не повезло, но я то тут при чём? И если я не могу и  не хочу жить так и таким (а изменить такую данность не представляется возможным), то почему мне говорят, что убив себя и избавившись от своих страданий, я совершу грех?! Где тут логика: Страдай ни за что, да ещё не смей смыться! Плюс к этому надо упомянуть, что для того, чтобы убить себя нужно большое мужество, а если его нет, что тогда? Самая натуральная ловушка или тюрьма. Именно в последнем случае можно возмутиться (и справедливо, кстати), что всё это попахивает беспределом и насилием над человеком (да, есть сходство с детским капризом, но дойдя до ручки и не такое придумаешь), о чем я упоминал прежде. Понятно, что это только одна из многочисленных гипотез и у неё есть свои недостатки, но другие теории в таком же положении.

P.S. Из литературы по обсуждаемому вопросу я изучал: "История религий" И.А.Крывелева, "Религии в истории народов мира" С.А.Токарева и др. (уже не помню что).

----------


## name

> Придётся разжевывать


 Научись разговаривать нормально, а заодно "Фейербах" писать без орфографических ошибок, знаток.
Во-вторых, ты пишешь ерунду: "страдания за грехи в прошлой жизни". У христиан никакой "прошлой жизни не было". Но тебе, видно, не до таких деталей. "не смей смыться" - так в христианстве вопрос не ставится, но тебе это не важно, тебе ж главное блестящую фразу завернуть...
В-третьих, вся твоя мысль достаточно банальна, чтобы не нужно было ее уже в третий раз повторять. И, да, это крик обделенного конфетой ребенка.




> P.S. Из литературы по обсуждаемому вопросу я изучал: "История религий" И.А.Крывелева, "Религии в истории народов мира" С.А.Токарева и др. (уже не помню что).


 Пффф. Прочитал две книги советских "научных" атеистов, т.е. ангажированных, предвзятых и безвозвратно устаревших типов, и давай орать "крыть-то нечем, аргументов нееет!" Всё понятно.
Вот, чтоб больше я этого не слышал, работы Оксфордского профессора философии, представляющие аргументы "за". Ричард Суинберн. «Есть ли Бог?», «Воскресение Бога воплощённого». Это просто пример, литературы же куча.

----------


## Dida

лс читай иногда))))

----------


## Blaster

> Научись разговаривать нормально, а заодно "Фейербах" писать без орфографических ошибок, знаток.
> Во-вторых, ты пишешь ерунду: "страдания за грехи в прошлой жизни". У христиан никакой "прошлой жизни не было". Но тебе, видно, не до таких деталей. "не смей смыться" - так в христианстве вопрос не ставится, но тебе это не важно, тебе ж главное блестящую фразу завернуть...
> В-третьих, вся твоя мысль достаточно банальна, чтобы не нужно было ее уже в третий раз повторять. И, да, это крик обделенного конфетой ребенка.
> 
> 
> Пффф. Прочитал две книги советских "научных" атеистов, т.е. ангажированных, предвзятых и безвозвратно устаревших типов, и давай орать "крыть-то нечем, аргументов нееет!" Всё понятно.
> Вот, чтоб больше я этого не слышал, работы Оксфордского профессора философии, представляющие аргументы "за". Ричард Суинберн. «Есть ли Бог?», «Воскресение Бога воплощённого». Это просто пример, литературы же куча.


 Признаю некоторые справедливые возражения. Но дело не в знании каких-то частностей и деталей, а в основополагающих принципах. Которые не меняются уже многие столетия. Есть ли бог или нет? На этот вопрос ответа до сих пор нет, так же как и на то, что будет после смерти и в чем смысл нашего бытия (если он вообще есть). Никакая религия не раскрывает эти тайны и ничего не доказывает, а просто представляет своё видение или гипотезу. Но фактов и доказательств ноль. Так же как и у атеистов. С этим никто не поспорит. И в вашей замечательной библии нет никаких веских аргументов в свою пользу. Одни красивые фразы сказочного содержания. И вы думаете, что если я буду очень внимательно и скрупулёзно штудировать данный материал, то это меня убедит? В отличие от некоторых я не верю в то, что неправдоподобно и не доказано (как например, в снежного человека, чудовище озера Лох-Ней, чудеса Бермудского треугольника и прочее).
А что касается библии, то по моему убеждению - это сказка для взрослых.

----------


## name

> Но дело не в знании каких-то частностей и деталей, а в основополагающих принципах.


 Без таких "частностей" никаких основополагающих принципов нет. Ты пытаешься судить о том, о чем имеешь самые приблизительные и даже неверные представления. Зачем это тебе?




> Но фактов и доказательств ноль.


 Я же только что привел автора и названия книг в качестве примера.




> И вы думаете, что если я буду очень внимательно и скрупулёзно штудировать данный материал, то это меня убедит?


 Нет смысла читать Библию с таким настроем. Но даже с позитивным настроем просто так, с наскока, ее читать, скорее всего, не получится - нужны пояснения и комментарии. И прекрати наконец бросаться штампами и вызывающими фразами типа "сказка для взрослых".
А, впрочем, может всё равно есть смысл читать. Не знаю, не берусь судить

----------


## Blaster

> Без таких "частностей" никаких основополагающих принципов нет. Ты пытаешь судить о том, о чем имеешь самые приблизительные и даже неверные представления. Зачем это тебе?
> 
> 
> Я же только что привел автора и названия книг в качестве примера.
> 
> 
> Нет никакого смысла читать Библию с таким настроем. Но даже с позитивным настроем просто так, с наскока, ее читать, скорее всего, не получится - нужны пояснения и комментарии. И прекрати наконец бросаться штампами и вызывающими фразами типа "сказка для взрослых".


 Да, возможно я имею не верные представления о том, какие конкретно нелепости имеются в библии. Но у меня нет никакой охоты вчитываться в этот бред. Много раз пытался и бросал данную затею ко всем чертям. Особенно меня бесит знаменитое изречение "человек - раб божий". Это одна из многих причин, почему мне претит христианство. Я никогда не был и не буду ничьим рабом. Пусть даже бога. В цепях живут только овцы. Я сам себе хозяин и никому и ничему не позволю мной управлять. Потому, что лучше умереть стоя, чем жить на коленях. А что касается так называемых штампов, то фразу "библия - сказка для взрослых" придумал я и имею право приводить её где она напрашивается по причине законного авторства.
И напоследок. Может вы всё-таки приведёте мне хоть один веский довод в поддержку версии о существовании бога. Очень интересно ознакомиться. А в ответ тишина...

----------


## name

> Да, возможно я имею не верные представления о том, какие конкретно нелепости... Особенно меня бесит знаменитое изречение "человек - раб божий"


 Так если ты не знаешь, каков смысл того, что написано, и в том числе этого изречения, чего ж ты развыступался-то? Лишь бы свое "я большой, ко-ко-ко, важный и всезнающий ко-ко-ко!" вставить...




> А что касается так называемых штампов..придумал я и имею право...на правах законного авторства.


 какого еще авторства? этот штамп в совдепии был на каждом шагу. а ты просто хамишь от плохого воспитания. и права качаешь бесконечно




> Может вы всё-таки приведёте мне хоть один веский довод в поддержку версии о существовании бога. Очень интересно ознакомиться. А в ответ тишина...


 Любишь ты красивые фразы. Впрочем, чего эти твои красивые фразы стоят, мы уже выше определили. Вот тебе довод. В соответствии с общим для философского размышления принципом "бритва Оккама" мир был создан Богом, так как любое другое множество (в математическом смысле) причин будет больше причины божественной. Это просто для примера. А вообще, если тебя это интересует по-настоящему (в чем я лично сомневаюсь), иди читать серьезную литературу, хотя бы ту которую я тебе дал.

В общем, мне надоело. если ты продолжишь этот флейм, я напишу модеру.

----------


## Blaster

> Так если ты не знаешь, каков смысл того, что написано, и в том числе этого изречения, чего ж ты развыступался-то? Лишь бы свое "я большой, ко-ко-ко, важный и всезнающий ко-ко-ко!" вставить...
> 
> 
> какого еще авторства? этот штамп в совдепии был на каждом шагу. а ты просто хамишь от плохого воспитания. и права качаешь бесконечно
> 
> 
> Любишь ты красивые фразы. Впрочем, чего эти твои красивые фразы стоят, мы уже выше определили. Вот тебе довод. В соответствии с общим для философского размышления принципом "бритва Оккама" мир был создан Богом, так как любое другое множество (в математическом смысле) причин будет больше причины божественной. Это просто для примера. А вообще, если тебя это интересует по-настоящему (в чем я лично сомневаюсь), иди читать серьезную литературу, хотя бы ту которую я тебе дал.
> 
> В общем, мне надоело. если ты продолжишь этот флейм, я напишу модеру.


 Пожаловаться решил. Ну, ну. А на главный вопрос так и не ответил. Всё, что ты тут доказал, так только то, что я где-то пропустил букву или не достаточно хорошо знаю библию. И ты думаешь, что "бритва Оккама" - это общефилосовский принцип, который доказывает существование бога?! Не смеши. Прочитал какую-то галиматью и уже поверил на слово! Да таких теорий сотни (как, например бред Гегеля, Шопенгауэра, Спинозы...), если не больше и ни одна из них не имеет никакого научного значения! Это всё голые гипотезы, которые никак не подтверждены. Но тебе этого достаточно. И этим ты собираешься мне что-то доказывать? Ты просто смешон. Типичный книжный червяк: начитался всякой лабуды, забил себе мозги религиозными сказками и зациклился на божественной почве. Я не удивлюсь, что ты в рясе ходишь и крестишься через каждые пять минут. Но если уж ты такой повёрнутый, то сходи с ума в своей келье, а не на форуме, посвященном суициду. Что ты тут забыл? Или до такой степени свихнулся от своих теорий, что решил покончить с собой? Если так, то я плакать не буду.

P.S. Кстати, мне чужого не надо и на память не жалуюсь. А фразу "библия - сказка для взрослых" я нигде никогда не видел и не слышал. Значит открыл вторично.

----------


## qwe

*Blaster*, вот интересно, каких доказательств вы хотите? 
Хотите, чтобы вам бога показали в натуральном виде? Или логически вывели его наличие?
И тогда надо определиться с тем, кто такой этот бог)) А то мало ли, можно за бога какое-то бог знает что принять. прошу прощения за каламбур))

----------


## name

> *Blaster*, вот интересно, каких доказательств вы хотите?


 никаких, иначе он бы сидел и читал книги. поэтому он вам сейчас вместо ответа на вопрос выложит килограмм говна "я, ко-ко-ко, хоть ничего и не знаю, но все равно осуждаю!"
не кормите, вы даете ему лишний повод для флуда

----------


## Blaster

> никаких, иначе он бы сидел и читал книги. поэтому он вам сейчас вместо ответа на вопрос выложит килограмм говна "я, ко-ко-ко, хоть ничего и не знаю, но все равно осуждаю!"
> не кормите, вы даете ему лишний повод для флуда


 Ну, ну.

----------


## Blaster

> *Blaster*, вот интересно, каких доказательств вы хотите? 
> Хотите, чтобы вам бога показали в натуральном виде? Или логически вывели его наличие?
> И тогда надо определиться с тем, кто такой этот бог)) А то мало ли, можно за бога какое-то бог знает что принять. прошу прощения за каламбур))


 Да уж лучше поверить в то, что бога вообще нет, чем в чудеса воскрешения Иисуса, оживление протухшего Лазаря и прочую чепуху. С таким же успехом можно уверовать в существование Буратино, Змея Горыныча или Мойдодыра. Ведь о них тоже в книжках написано. У вас есть достоверные сведения об авторах библии? Может это была просто компания подвыпивших сказочников. И ничего не значит тот факт, что верующих в мире много. Давно уже  известно о низком интеллектуальном уровне и невежестве подавляющего большинства населения нашей Земли (не в обиду кому-то будет сказано). В странах, где высокий уровень жизни и общего развития населения, процент верующих неуклонно падает (за редким исключением в виде США (но это объяснимо)). Не даром возникло известное изречение: Кто ничего не знает, тот должен во всё верить.

----------


## qwe

> Да уж лучше поверить в то, что бога вообще нет, чем в чудеса воскрешения Иисуса, оживление протухшего Лазаря и прочую чепуху. С таким же успехом можно уверовать в существование Буратино, Змея Горыныча или Мойдодыра. Ведь о них тоже в книжках написано.


 Насчет Лазаря... мне видится правильным утверждение, что в Библии символически говорится о различных духовных состояниях. Хотя, речь, в первую очередь, о Старом завете. Насчет Иисуса не смогу ничего сказать, так как всерьез не интересовалась вопросом. 




> У вас есть достоверные сведения об авторах библии? Может это была просто компания подвыпивших сказочников.


 Я в свободное время пытаюсь читать это: http://www.kabacademy.com/course/view.php?id=22
И, если вы там вокруг пороетесь, а лучше здесь:  http://www.kabbalah.info/rus/ вы найдете ответы на ваши вопросы. 
И это только одна из возможностей)

Насчет падающего количества верующих, не верю пока не увижу статистику)

А в целом, вы съехали  :Wink:  Спрашивала дословно: каких вы хотите доказательств - какие вас убедили бы? Личный опыт? Логика? Или верование как можно большего количества людей?))) Признание наукой наличия господа бога? Полагаетесь вы на чье-то мнение или на свое? _Что конкретно для вас является достаточным доказательством?_

----------


## Blaster

> А в целом, вы съехали  Спрашивала дословно: каких вы хотите доказательств - какие вас убедили бы? Личный опыт? Логика? Или верование как можно большего количества людей?))) Признание наукой наличия господа бога? Полагаетесь вы на чье-то мнение или на свое? _Что конкретно для вас является достаточным доказательством?_


 Если нужна статистика, то вы можете увидеть её хоть в Википедии. А на счёт доказательств я имел в виду следующее: Да я и не требую никаких доказательств существования бога, ибо их просто нет. Речь была о том, что из двух вариантов (бог есть и бога нет) второй более вероятен, так как все так называемые доводы в пользу существования бога базируются на библии, а она просто кишит всевозможными противоречиями и несуразностями и верить такому источнику смешно. А что тогда остаётся? Просто не верить. Но это моё личное мнение и вы в праве не соласиться.

----------


## qwe

> Да я и не требую никаких доказательств существования бога, ибо их просто нет. Речь была о том, что из двух вариантов (бог есть и бога нет) второй более вероятен, так как все так называемые доводы в пользу существования бога базируются на библии, а она просто кишит всевозможными противоречиями и несуразностями и верить такому источнику смешно. А что тогда остаётся? Просто не верить. Но это моё личное мнение и вы в праве не соласиться.


 Я понимаю) но, если бы доказательства существовали, то что это было бы?
Почему только на Библии? А Коран и все остальные книги всех остальных религиозных течений? Это же тотальный международный и очень живучий вирус))

----------


## Blaster

> Я понимаю) но, если бы доказательства существовали, то что это было бы?
> Почему только на Библии? А Коран и все остальные книги всех остальных религиозных течений? Это же тотальный международный и очень живучий вирус))


 Вся проблема основывается на глупости и легковерии. Возьмём хотя бы нашу многострадальную Россию. Большинство россиян поддерживает политику Путина! Да это просто шок для мозгов. Они не отдают себе отчёта, в том что делают. Поддерживать действия преступника, который, раздувшись от непомерного тщеславия, творит беспредел. Это какими же надо быть идиотами! На этом то и играет путёнок и его шайка. Мне стыдно за россиян. А вы говорите о вере в бога. Да такие лохи поверят во что угодно!

----------


## qwe

> Вся проблема основывается на глупости и легковерии. Возьмём хотя бы нашу многострадальную Россию. ... Да такие лохи поверят во что угодно!


 Да)) но вопрос к вам: что для вас лично было бы доказательством? Вы вопрос понимаете?

----------


## Blaster

> Да)) но вопрос к вам: что для вас лично было бы доказательством? Вы вопрос понимаете?


 Логика. Как не странно. Она никогда не ещё подводила. Библия никак не вписывается в логику. Это скорее абсурд. До сих пор в мире царит беспредел, сильный пожирает слабого. Как говорил Ф.Шиллер: В мире царит беспредел. Справедливость только на сцене. Религия для меня скорее - инструмент для сильных, чтобы использовать слабых в своих интересах. Сколько было таких примеров, когда какая-то тварь убивала неповинных людей и при этом отмазывалась и жила припеваючи. И до сих пор подобная мерзость здравствует. Не буду называть имена. Что это по вашему? Справедливость? Нет, конечно. Это очередное доказательство, что бога нет. Но если я не прав, вы меня поправьте.

----------


## qwe

> Логика. Как не странно. Она никогда не ещё подводила. ... Что это по вашему? Справедливость? Нет, конечно. Это очередное доказательство, что бога нет. Но если я не прав, вы меня поправьте.


 Добиться логики и ясности мы будем пытаться в теме "Опрос: кто такой Бог?"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blaster

> Добиться логики и ясности мы будем пытаться в теме "Опрос: кто такой Бог?"


 Если основываться на библии, то бог - это персонаж сказки Андерсена. А если на нашей жизни, то он сволочь. Но скорее всего его просто нет.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Вся проблема основывается на глупости и легковерии. Возьмём хотя бы нашу многострадальную Россию. Большинство россиян поддерживает политику Путина! Да это просто шок для мозгов. Они не отдают себе отчёта, в том что делают. Поддерживать действия преступника, который, раздувшись от непомерного тщеславия, творит беспредел. Это какими же надо быть идиотами! На этом то и играет путёнок и его шайка. Мне стыдно за россиян. А вы говорите о вере в бога. Да такие лохи поверят во что угодно!


   а что Путин?обычная геополитика
 по сравнению с тем что творят америкосы во всем мире Путин - младенец в песочнице

----------


## Yrok25

Cуецид грех , выкинуть черствую булку грех , поза женщина сверху грех , все грех .

 По сравнению с тем что творит путин в россии - америкосы младенцы в песочнице .

----------


## pipetkin32

> По сравнению с тем что творит путин в россии - америкосы младенцы в песочнице .


   ну-ну,вам мало на Украине событий,желаете привести очередного демократа,горбачева 21 века?
  пробуйте,что я могу сказать,но когда РФ развалится тогда и поймете что такое адов ад

----------


## никитаstar

Вообще по христианству тело это храм божий, и ты его не должен осквернять, а самоубийство это разрушение храма, это практически что и взять и разрушить церковь.

----------


## Катерина88

> Мне не понятно почему суицид считаться грехом. Ведь если верить религии, то каждый человек имеет свободу выбора. Чтож это за свобода такая странная? Как-то не понятно, свобода не может иметь ограничения,иначе это уже не свобода.
> Это моя жизнь,мое тело и я вправе сама решать как мне с собой поступать,т.е. согласно религии свободна в своём решении.
>                      ..........................
> 
> В Японии суицид вообще не считается чем-то греховным,скорее наоборот. Японцы считают суицид достойной формой ухода из жизни. У них там целый культ самоубийства. Считается очень круто умереть в священном лесу на горе Фудзи.
>                        ........................
> 
> Так если представить, что Бог на Земле единый
> ,как нам многие говорят. Тогда почему в Японии суицид не грех,а у нас да. Неувязочка получается.


 Суицид - это не грех. Просто правительству не выгодно, чтоб люди умирали, им нужны рабы. Через религию и Бога проще запугивать людей. Это просто манипулирование. Но всё-же лучше самому не уходить из жизни, потому что Бог дал вам это испытание рождением, чтоб ваша душа получила опыт, а вы отказываетесь развиваться.Почитайте книгу "Тайны мёртвых, там очень хорошо и про самоубийство пишут и про жизнь после смерти и про смысл жизни.. Не пожалейте времени, почитайте, это явно лучше, чем пить пиво и есть чипсы.  В магазинах её не найдёте, могу только ссылку дать, где её в инете взять. ловите http://sibirskiyshamanizm.com/muzyko...m_campaign=764

----------


## Destiny

> Суицид - это не грех. Просто правительству не выгодно, чтоб люди умирали, им нужны рабы. Через религию и Бога проще запугивать людей. Это просто манипулирование. Но всё-же лучше самому не уходить из жизни, потому что Бог дал вам это испытание рождением, чтоб ваша душа получила опыт, а вы отказываетесь развиваться.Почитайте книгу "Тайны мёртвых, там очень хорошо и про самоубийство пишут и про жизнь после смерти и про смысл жизни.. Не пожалейте времени, почитайте, это явно лучше, чем пить пиво и есть чипсы.  В магазинах её не найдёте, могу только ссылку дать, где её в инете взять. ловите http://sibirskiyshamanizm.com/muzyko...m_campaign=764


 Т.е., если я правильно понял, суицид - не грех, а это просто плохо и ведёт к не хорошим последствиям?

----------


## Ранний

Понятие "греха" придумали люди. Забывать о том не следует.

----------


## brusnika

> Т.е., если я правильно понял, суицид - не грех, а это просто плохо и ведёт к не хорошим последствиям?


 Да это просто чьи -то предположения...Как будто люди уже там были, вернулись оттуда и написали книгу... Сама тема - спор бессмысленный, считаю...Никто ничего не знает и знать не может. А верить во что-то или не верить - личное дело каждого.Ведь так ?

----------


## ilya23

> В Украине террористы, спонсируемые путиным, убивают украинцев. Или ты поверил в сказки из телевизора?


  Ахаха смешно, ты сам украинец?

----------


## brusnika

он не украинец, а тролль, фигню какую-то пишет от балды, все посты его вообще ни о чём...Ни аргументов, ни фактов, Патрон - базарная баба на рынке

----------


## ilya23

> он не украинец, а тролль, фигню какую-то пишет от балды, все посты его вообще ни о чём...Ни аргументов, ни фактов, Патрон - базарная баба на рынке


 Ясно, буду знать.

----------


## ilya23

> Забыл добавить. Если вы - крымнашист, верите телевизору и носите колорадскую ленточку на девятамая, то просто проходите мимо моих сообщений, не комментируйте их.


 судя по твоим коментам ты именно такой

----------


## pipetkin32

> Фактически я не являюсь украинцем, но в духовном плане я чувствую с ними родство. Впервые в жизни у меня появился повод гордиться своим народом. Меня восхищает подвиг тех, кто насмерть стоял на Майдане. Это счастье, быть свидетелем того, как зарождается украинская революция. Переворот - только начало.


  Да нечем там гордиться
 Ну вышли сотни тысяч,сменили одного хряка на другого,вот и все дела
 Страна потеряла при этом куда больше
 А вот когда началась мобилизация,начались проблемы с набором,потребовалось 7 волн и полтора года,да и то похвастаться нечем
 Хотя,кому я объясняю  ....

----------


## Vladislav

Блин, чуваки, только не начинайте это политикантство, я вас прошу. Этого дерьма (укросрачей) по всему рунету навалом. Пусть лучше украинцы сами со своей страной разбираются. А россиянам впору бы на реальные проблемы свей страны проживания внимание обратить.

----------


## ilya23

> Меня, мягко говоря, не интересует мнение всяких обывателей.


  Не интересует мнение таких же как ты? Он в отличии от тебя понимает что пишет.

----------


## ilya23

> Будучи обывателем, глупо опираться на мнение других обывателей, на мой взгляд. 
> 
> Твоё мнение меня тоже не интересует, обыватель.


 Чеж ты вообще тогда вякаешь здесь? Иди пиши там где тебе интересно мнение людей сам то ты животное

----------


## Aare

А тут вообще каждый второй мнит себя пупом земли, и других категорически отказывается слушать априори. Зачем тогда общаются здесь - не ясно. Разве чтобы научить нас своей мудрости

----------


## Кассио

Грех - это повреждение души, суицид вредит душе, так как это убийство - грех,
 к тому же самого себя, а если себя убил, то покаяться уже не сможешь - греховное состояние души - неспособность покаяться.
Вывод: суицид - это двойной грех - тяжкий грех, Аминь.

----------


## Rum

В христианском ключе самоубийство является грехом так как жизнь дарована богом и в определенной мере является его собственностью, мы, получается, не вправе ею распоряжаться. 
А во многих верованиях суицид, наоборот, поощрялся, но не во всех случаях, в основном, когда это было осознанно и обдуманно, например, в гностицизме. Или в раннем брахманизме.
Суицид же как выход из проблемных ситуаций, или во избежание ответственности - обычно порицался, не только в религиях, но и в этическо-нравственном смысле.

----------


## Destiny

Вот на счет двойного греха у меня есть небольшие сомнения.
Возьмем Христианство. Ни в Новом завете, не в Ветхом явно не сказано именно о суициде. 
Понятно, что такое деяние подпадает под нарушение десяти заповедей по статье - не убий.
Тяжкий грех.
Только обратим внимание на меру пресечения - отпевать нельзя,молиться с ограничением, 
а раньше и хоронить на церковном кладбище нельзя было.
Но, вернемся к десяти заповедям. Нарушил одну - нарушил все.
Т.е за кражу и прелюбодеяние тоже должны отлучать от церкви, хоронить за оградой? Про олигархов помолчим.
Контраргумент - человек при самоубийстве не успевает покаяться, а все остальные грешники успевают.
Откуда известно? Или зависит от того с какого этажа прыгнул?
Вернемся к десяти заповедям. Под статью прелюбодеяние подпадает и такой грех, как мужеложство и т. п., 
проходящий в Ветхом завете, как грех мерзости, так же и в посланиях Святых Апостолов.
Как у нас тут с мерой пресечения? Да вообще-то не очень.
В итоге, остается нерешенных вопрос на основе чего для СУ установлен высший уровень наказания.

----------


## Ангелина

Меня тоже всегда удивляло и злило то, что суицид является грехом, да к тому же налагает позор на всю семью. Я согласна с автором насчёт того, что это наши тела и жизни и мы сами имеем право выбирать жить нам или нет.

----------

